# Bought a homeless person some clothes and dinner.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was coming home from a doctors appointment today and was at the bus stop where a homeless person had a cup out asking for money. At first I just walked by and ignored him, then I stopped and felt as though I should be helping someone else besides myself for a change. I walked back to him and asked if I could buy him dinner. He seemed very happy and said that everyone would just assume he was asking money for drugs or booze because hes a native. 

I walked to the mall nearby with him and talked, bought him some burger king for him to eat. He told me how he had paranoid schizophrenia and had been homeless for 12 years and how awful people passing him by on the street treated him. He told me how he was arrested simply for begging for money at a transit station which was pretty sad. I was an anxious mess the entire time, but I figured I would just push through the anxiety and help the guy out and listen to him. 

He had told me how some lady from a church he goes to rents out a place to him for $25 a night with a meal and laundry, and that he had to beg each day on the streets to get enough money, so I gave him what he was short of for that nights rent so he had a place to stay for the night and took him to a clothing store and let him pick out some fresh clothes to wear. He seemed very appreciative, and I'm glad I managed to be able to endure my anxiety and help him out despite being so anxious I felt like I was going to puke half the time.

I haven't talked to many strangers in a long while so my anxiety is noticeably a lot worse. I want to try and force myself to talk to strangers while I am out more often, even if for a little while.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I love this and that you did this. Some faith in humanity restored. I did something similar myself by inviting an upstairs neighbor into my apartment (domestic dispute she screamed in terror and it woke me up). I was shaking and anxiety through the roof nearly the entire time but I had to do something.

I've been in her shoes so it was a huge trigger for me but I did it anyway and don't regret it. I bet neither do you. She left crying with her bags packed and I gave up the couch (I was crashing with a friend and he agreed it was okay to let her in). So a one bedroom apartment with three people and two dogs (bonus she was scared of dogs so I had to keep them in the one bedroom). 

I would like to think that you or I or both of us had some sort of positive memory or impact. I hope they don't forget, and it was meaningful to them - even moreso for us having to overcome the anxiety. 

Keep it up. Recently I attended a local threatre that puts on Shakespeare's plays and struck up a conversation with a man sitting alone. It was enjoyable and warming. Just don't stop trying. At the end I even told him I enjoyed talking with him and because I'm me, I hugged him and left for home after shaking the actors hands.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Good thing you didn't give it money, or else he would've spent it on drugs or booze. With clothes and dinner you're actually helping them with certainty. (Unless they barter haha).


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

Good for you:clap


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

It is good to be kind.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done, and you didn't even need to put it on youtube.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

That was nice of you.:clap


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay for you! I'm sure he appreciated that.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Noca said:


> I was coming home from a doctors appointment today and was at the bus stop where a homeless person had a cup out asking for money. At first I just walked by and ignored him, then I stopped and felt as though I should be helping someone else besides myself for a change. I walked back to him and asked if I could buy him dinner. He seemed very happy and said that everyone would just assume he was asking money for drugs or booze because hes a native.
> 
> I walked to the mall nearby with him and talked, bought him some burger king for him to eat. He told me how he had paranoid schizophrenia and had been homeless for 12 years and how awful people passing him by on the street treated him. He told me how he was arrested simply for begging for money at a transit station which was pretty sad. I was an anxious mess the entire time, but I figured I would just push through the anxiety and help the guy out and listen to him.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is impressive:yes and you should feel so proud of yourself for doing that, & yeah.. i can see how that situation could make one anxious, & even feel sick, but i'm impressed that you got through it, even in the midst of your SA, you really should feel good about yourself ..you really touched someone's life.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

OP you made my day!


----------



## pineapplecat (Jan 23, 2014)

Noca said:


> I was coming home from a doctors appointment today and was at the bus stop where a homeless person had a cup out asking for money. At first I just walked by and ignored him, then I stopped and felt as though I should be helping someone else besides myself for a change. I walked back to him and asked if I could buy him dinner. He seemed very happy and said that everyone would just assume he was asking money for drugs or booze because hes a native.
> 
> I walked to the mall nearby with him and talked, bought him some burger king for him to eat. He told me how he had paranoid schizophrenia and had been homeless for 12 years and how awful people passing him by on the street treated him. He told me how he was arrested simply for begging for money at a transit station which was pretty sad. I was an anxious mess the entire time, but I figured I would just push through the anxiety and help the guy out and listen to him.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. Well done, seriously, I admire you for this. I've been wanting to do this for years and my SA is holding me back. Kinda sad that I can't bring myself to help someone in need because I'm too anxious, but hopefully one day!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

This is heart-warming. I love it OP


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

That was really nice of you.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

That's great OP!!


----------



## ilhamonsas (Mar 28, 2015)

I love you, dude.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

That was super nice of you! You did a great thing there, and even with the anxiety. That makes it an even bigger achievement. You should really be proud of yourself!

I helped a guy who i thought had some mental issue's, unpack his things in the supermarket. He was having issues grabbing them. He thanked me in a rather odd manner of speech. It was all cool, until i uncovered lots of beer cans in his kart. So figured that's the reason he's so slow. This man didn't deserve the help, unlike the one you helped. Drunks brought it on themselves.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

That was really nice. Especially because it's difficult for because of your SA.


----------



## MagicMatty29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Im sure karma will reward you somehow for your kind deed


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

As a teenager I had a job handing out leaflets in town. I spent the days hanging out with some homeless guys. They told me some horrors stories. Things like people seeking them on fire whilst they slept.

Good guys though. They shouldn't be dehumanised.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's awesome man.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

By helping others you can sometimes help yourself, so well done.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I mugged this homeless dude the other day , he'd had some fancy new clothes and 25 bucks . Now he has no clothes and no money . lol .


----------



## Brownlkirs (Sep 22, 2014)

This is great. I thought about doing something like this recently. Couldn't pluck up the courage though


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought a homeless man an eight-ball. He was very grateful.


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

That is lovely you should be very proud


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

pineapplecat said:


> That's amazing. Well done, seriously, I admire you for this. I've been wanting to do this for years and my SA is holding me back. Kinda sad that I can't bring myself to help someone in need because I'm too anxious, but hopefully one day!


Yep, this crosses my mind all the time. I just never actually was able to do it.



ilhamonsas said:


> I love you, dude.


+1 to the OP. I wish we had some type of rep giving system here.


----------



## Hazuki (May 11, 2015)

Oh, that's very inspiring.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate that overwhelming guilt, but it forces you out of your shell temporarily and you genuinely helped someone. So...Well done.

If this ends up on youtube....I will find you.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

it's funny I gave a homeless guy some change yesterday, it was extremely awkward though because I can tell he appreciated it the fact that someone noticed him.

it's definitely something that matters, because so many people have this mentality "they chose to be homeless" and don't even bother to see them as deserving of any attention or help.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

will u be my friend?


ur not a crappy person and i need more pl like that in my inner circle


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Richard Pawgins said:


> will u be my friend?
> 
> ur not a crappy person and i need more pl like that in my inner circle


Sure


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Srylance said:


> That was super nice of you! You did a great thing there, and even with the anxiety. That makes it an even bigger achievement. You should really be proud of yourself!
> 
> I helped a guy who i thought had some mental issue's, unpack his things in the supermarket. He was having issues grabbing them. He thanked me in a rather odd manner of speech. It was all cool, until i uncovered lots of beer cans in his kart. So figured that's the reason he's so slow. This man didn't deserve the help, unlike the one you helped. Drunks brought it on themselves.


cause alcoholism isn't a disease and they should just not do it anymore (sound familiar?). Everyone deserves compassion.

Good job OP


----------



## Diogenes1982 (Jun 20, 2014)

Noca said:


> I was coming home from a doctors appointment today and was at the bus stop where a homeless person had a cup out asking for money. At first I just walked by and ignored him, then I stopped and felt as though I should be helping someone else besides myself for a change. I walked back to him and asked if I could buy him dinner. He seemed very happy and said that everyone would just assume he was asking money for drugs or booze because hes a native.
> 
> I walked to the mall nearby with him and talked, bought him some burger king for him to eat. He told me how he had paranoid schizophrenia and had been homeless for 12 years and how awful people passing him by on the street treated him. He told me how he was arrested simply for begging for money at a transit station which was pretty sad. I was an anxious mess the entire time, but I figured I would just push through the anxiety and help the guy out and listen to him.
> 
> ...


This is the way...well done.


----------



## carolina3298 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's wonderful, it's great to know that there is still good in humanity


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Tuuuuuuurn ooooofffff


----------



## EzekielWheel (May 10, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Tuuuuuuurn ooooofffff


Why is it a turn off ?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice gesture. I'm sure there are many of us who wished we had the courage to do something like that.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Indeed, good on you for doing that.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

This post is so touching! I almost cried. Very good deed!! Good job dealing with the SA and also helping the guy out!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I put a homeless guy on fire once, lol
Just kidding, the world needs more people like you


----------

